# Larvex



## CoysGal (Apr 20, 2007)

Hello everyone: In the process of getting a camera where I can
 post a picture. I have a bottle that says LARVEX on it. Can anyone
 tell me if it is a poison...
 Thanks Robbi


----------



## capsoda (Apr 20, 2007)

Yes it is poison. You can still get it and they make little comb kits to remove nits from your hair. One of their products is for lice and they have another for Mosquito control. There may be other products under that brand name too.


----------



## CoysGal (Apr 20, 2007)

Thank you...Will post picture when I can
 Robbi


----------

